# How do Puppy Sweeps Work?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This is good info for me too so I'm curious about the response. I'm thinking of entering Jack in a specialty show at the end of next month in the sweepstakes class. 

My understanding is that the breeder, owner, co-owner or stud dog owner has to handle them....I think. No professional handlers unless they are the breeder or owner.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am almost certain (but not totally) that professional handlers can handle puppies in puppy sweepstakes, but not in sanctioned matches which might be where you got that information.
Puppy sweeps are run just like a regular ring, but with a different judge. The entry fees are divided up among the first 4 place dogs by some formula normally printed in the premium. So for example, the first place dog might get 25% of the entry fees, second place might get 15%, third place 10%, and 4th place 5% with the rest going to the sponsoring club.
The sweeps frequently are not judged by fully licensed judges, at least in this area. They are often judged by provisionals.
They are great fun!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You can find suggested guidelines for sweepstakes procedures by checking the GRCA website. The breed club in South Florida has used the GRCA guidelines in the past, which has certain restrictions on pro handlers that are also golden retriever breeders. It is up to the golden retriever breed club whether or not it wants to adopt those guidelines or not, although I believe at a regional and national specialty, those guidelines must be followed--no exceptions.

You might want to look at past premium lists of the local clubs you are considering entering to see how they set up their sweepstakes in the past or put your ear to the ground and see if the show committee is considering any changes in past guidelines.

FWIW, as a past show chair/assistant show chair for the local golden retriever breed club I know the judges like to see the pups having a good time and do not expect perfection. They also don't expect perfection on the part of the handlers but also expect the handlers to have a good time too.

OTOH, they also want the pups to be able to understand what is expected of them--they can only judge what they are able to see and feel and if the pup is a wiggle worm or is racing around the ring or won't move for nada they can't reward the glorious movement that is demonstrated time and time again in your backyard or in conformation class--so maintain your sense of humor and good grace and realize that it is a chance to show off your golden, to do your best that day, and that if the golden gods don't smile on you that day, that there will be other days, and that as long as your pup had a good time, and everyone fawned over him or her, it was a glorious day after all--JHMO.


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Interesting! Well Zoey's on to her 3rd show starting with a Puppy Sweepstakes class tonight, but it's All Breed with 41 puppies entered. No idea how the premium works for this one (as the breeder entered her in the show) but at least I have an idea now what the class if for.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Makino82 said:


> Interesting! Well Zoey's on to her 3rd show starting with a Puppy Sweepstakes class tonight, but it's All Breed with 41 puppies entered. No idea how the premium works for this one (as the breeder entered her in the show) but at least I have an idea now what the class if for.


The golden gods have been smiling on Zoey and she seems to have this show thing pretty much figured out--far more than a lot of goldens twice her age! Probably her breeder is showing her, or, if a pro handler is showing her, then the club has adopted lenient guidelines allowing pros.

I suspect with an all breed sweepstakes, pros would be allowed. In Florida, usually in June, there is a "Breeders Sweepstakes" that is held in Central Florida and it is considered quite prestigious to have a puppy win Best Golden Puppy in Sweepstakes, or even go on to place in the Sporting Group, or win the Sporting Group!

One year, a local all breed club held a "Best Puppy In Show" competition and this couple that had just had the limited registration lifted on their golden had him entered, and he was shown by a pro. The pro kept bringing them ribbons for First Place in his puppy class, then Best Puppy, then Best Puppy Sporting Group, and would you believe it, Best Puppy In Show!!! They came to the golden club's end of year dinner afterwards, all wide-eyed, still wanting to know what each ribbon and rosette meant!

Good luck to Zoey and here's to your stash too!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You show up and someone else wins, that's generally how I've found it to work.
HAHA


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> You show up and someone else wins, that's generally how I've found it to work.
> HAHA


Hey, the year you took WD with Fisher at the Everglades show I was shocking 'em ringside with my "fireplug" Alli-cat in Veterans Sweepstakes--I will still bore anyone who talks about showing their golden in veterans with my story about being thrilled getting the the Best Opp win under Judge Berna Hart Welch. 

Believe--never fail to believe!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never done nuthin in sweeps -- the closest I came to absolute victory was a 2nd place at MFGRC once. Go me!


----------

